# Supplements



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What supplements is everyone using?
And which ones have you noticed a marked improvement?
This is what I have in my dog cabinet, and also use Zesty Paws salmon oil.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Finn is still young, but starting next year, he'll be on Cosequine for long term joint care.
He does get Omega 3, and 6, biscuits, so I guess that counts.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm trying the immune chews on June. Late summer/early fall is when she has had ear problems. The vets think it's seasonal allergies. I have no idea if it will help her, but thought it's worth a try. The skin, and coat chews were given to me to try, because I use the same brand of salmon oil.
June is also my guinea pig on joint supplements. She's 10 1/2 now.
Jasper is 7, and I think Hunter is 5. They will both eat anything you hand them. So if picky June, and Shine won't eat it, it becomes theirs.
Glyco Flex seemed to work well, but I'd have to mix it with something good, or the girls wouldn't touch it.
Plus for some reason, Shine has a weak stomach when it comes to most joint supplements. So we have been trying quite a few different ones.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

This is the only supplement we use and have used for years. With a good quality kibble food, which has some goodies with Omega 3 & 6, etc, we find that has suffice. With that said we are new to the breed, 3-years with V's, so that may change soon. Great topic......following.

Amazon.com : Nutramax Dasuquin with MSM Chewables, Small/Medium Dog, 150 Count : Pet Bone And Joint Supplements : Pet Supplies


----------



## Sunshinesol (Jul 3, 2020)

Not currently a vizsla pup but we’ve been having great results with Winpro. Particularly the training and focus, she seems to have a easier time settling after a good woods hike with lots of scents and stimulus. She’ll nap in her kennel in the bed of the truck in the shade with a fan and some cooling pads no issues. I think she keeps her focus a little longer too, before she gives you that overtired, “can’t hear you” attitude. Hehehe

They also have a gut, allergy, and joint heath types. Only issue is the treats are kind of big, so they can fill them up if you decide to give all the kinds. We’ll just give her focus and training after bfast and the others throughout the morning as intermittent rewards. I’ll give her joint health ones after dinner.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

when at home i tend to cut the winpro into small pieces and mix it with a `dusty` type of small cut treat and put them in a treat ball. i need the dusty type (something freeze dried like beef lung) in order to avoid having them stick to the wall of the treat ball. it makes a great mid afternoon snack and mental stimulation.


----------



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

I've got our boy on keepers mix by dorwest herbs for general health and glucosamine and chondroitin again by dorwest herbs . I was advised when he turned 2 to start him on g&c as gun dogs are more likely to get arthritis earlier due to the high energy level. Whether this is a proven fact I don't know.


----------



## vizslabruin13 (Aug 21, 2019)

My breeder recommended brewer's yeast and apple cider vinegar - any one else use these? And with what success?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

ACV is acidic on teeth, and can cause enamel damage. I would think small amounts would be fine, but be careful not to overdo it.
I don't use brewer's yeast, but I could see where it may have some benefits.
I would have to do more research on it, and really haven't.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The the dermatologist knew what she was talking about, when she said "See you next year." 
Just noticed this evening while cleaning June's ears, she has the start of a ear infection. This will make 3 years in a row, that she gets a ear infection at the same time of the year.
I'm going have to give a thumbs down, on the allergy supplements.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

occasionally I'll give Elvis a few days on green lipped mussell tablets, usually at the start of the working season.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

texasred said:


> The the dermatologist knew what she was talking about, when she said "See you next year."
> Just noticed this evening while cleaning June's ears, she has the start of a ear infection. This will make 3 years in a row, that she gets a ear infection at the same time of the year.
> I'm going have to give a thumbs down, on the allergy supplements.


ragweed? it is season now and even i can feel it a little bit, and i am usually pretty resistant.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, ragweed count is high right now.
It's always bad at this time of year, and coincides with her ear problems.
At least it's not something that is year round.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

just found something, thought to share along with some information / experiences. Bromelain i happen to administer for my dogs after heavy exercise days, like hunt training / test or several days of dock diving competitions and i started taking it myself when i feel that some of my old injuries from crazy young life flare up. i was not aware about pollen fighting capabilities of it till now.
I also take Vitamin C daily, that has been my thing for many years, probably my Hungarian heritage (Vitamin C was discovered by a Hungarian scientist).
I have also learned today that banana, cantaloupe and watermelon are cross pollinators with ragweed, i happened to have eaten a lot those recently and shared with the boys, so will stop for the next couple of weeks, just as i will stop giving them to the dogs during ragweed season.









What Are Allergies? Symptoms, Causes, Diagnosis, Treatment, and Prevention


There are different kinds of persistent and seasonal allergies, with a variety of symptoms and potential complications.




www.everydayhealth.com


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I did find this yesterday, and think it will help me navigate the supplement world a little better. 
Joint supplements for dogs: The helpful vs. the hype | DVM 360








Joint supplements for dogs: The helpful vs. the hype


Theres a lot of crazy info out there when it comes to canine joint health and mobility. (Elk antler, anyone?) Arm yourself with the evidence and position your veterinary practice as the trusted source of reliable data.



www.dvm360.com





I've always liked doing a little research, on things to keep the dogs active. But now have a bigger reason. My Wild Child Shine that runs as if she has wings on her feet, and leaps 6 foot off the ground to catch dragonflies. Will need them, and therapy to keep her that way for as long as possible. While she is not symptomatic, her OFA xrays/hip rating show she has moderate hip dysplasia. 
Shine will stay my dog, and her breeder will refund the purchase price. This is what I thought was fair, and what I asked of her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

@johnbrowner 
Welcome to the forum.
If you could please take a few minutes, and read the forum rules.
Deb 
HVF admin 









Hungarian Vizsla Forums







www.vizslaforums.com


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

meant to post this for a while, you can call it a supplement or food. bone broth. i used to buy them at the pet store, but finally decided / gathered courage to make my first own batch. i don`t eat meat, so making anything new, meat related for the boys is a bit of an adventure. (i have been doing grass fed beef and bison jerky, and beef heart jerky for them for a year now too, total success). so i got a crock pot, marrow beef bones, chicken feet, apple cider vinegar and water and cooked the thing for 24 hours. added some veggies. boys were going crazy when i started angling out the residual bones and veggies. it jellied in the fridge as it should. meant to be very healthy, for joints and gut. well, i am hoping so, since they love it.  . it costs a fraction of the store version and makes them very happy.


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

Gabica said:


> meant to post this for a while, you can call it a supplement or food. bone broth. i used to buy them at the pet store, but finally decided / gathered courage to make my first own batch. i don`t eat meat, so making anything new, meat related for the boys is a bit of an adventure. (i have been doing grass fed beef and bison jerky, and beef heart jerky for them for a year now too, total success). so i got a crock pot, marrow beef bones, chicken feet, apple cider vinegar and water and cooked the thing for 24 hours. added some veggies. boys were going crazy when i started angling out the residual bones and veggies. it jellied in the fridge as it should. meant to be very healthy, for joints and gut. well, i am hoping so, since they love it.  . it costs a fraction of the store version and makes them very happy.


Any chance of you posting/sharing the Recipies?


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

for the jerky: i use whatever leanest beef i can get from a grass fed beef vendor. cut it thin, put them on the dehydrator, have them on 180F max (my dehydrator does not even go higher) for 12-14 hours, at least once switching the trays. 
Beef heart: have it half frozen and do the same as above. the half frozen status helps thin cutting.
i store a 3-4 days worth in the fridge, the rest i freeze.

for the broth i used this, minus the garlic:









How To Make Bone Broth For Dogs - Dogs Naturally


Bone broth is a pot full of delicious and nutritious minerals and nutrients that dogs love. Here's an easy bone broth recipe for dogs.




www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com





the hardest part is to keep the dogs distracted while these are on, the smell gets into their brains


----------

